# Who's a spotty little boy?



## Philby (Apr 23, 2009)

You are, yes you are! 


Chicken going loony for the camera  How Pia's mottled look? :wacko: check the DIY play pen thread for more shots of the set-up. 


Obviously my deterrent for sitting on the LCD is not working... 


Completely removing all contact with the budgies has rewarded me greatly. Pia is definitely more focused in training and is picking up my whistles, in such a short time too! He does this quiet wolf whistle, it's so cute, waking up to hear that puts a big smile on my dial


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice pics! Love that last one!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute pic's


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

adorable I like the last one Taking over the world one action figure at a time LOL


----------



## Philby (Apr 23, 2009)

Quake 2 guy is not impressed. 

My monitor has just the right amount of foot warming function with almost enough grill on the rear to stop a stray poo from removing said warming function.

...if an errant foot landing on the F5 key while you're typing isn't bad enough


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

very nice pictures..love that last shot!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awww. Such a cutie!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

He's sweet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

That looks like a dude from Small Soldiers the movie
Mikey


----------



## pearly2 (May 12, 2009)

lovely Cockatiels


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

A great way to keep birds off your monitor is to have a playstand set up behind you or to your left or right. Place a warming perch on that stand, and turn it on. The bird can be with you AND have warm feet, saving your monitor a poop-job.


----------

